# Gaggia Classic Solenoid Drain Tube



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Anyone need a drain tube?

Mine was missing so I bought some stainless steel tube, got enough for two tubes left over.

PM me and I will send one out.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Pm sent


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Both accounted for.


----------

